# In Ear Earphones below 500



## Niilesh (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys i need *In Ear Earphones under Rs.500*.
I *will buy them from flipkart* because of its service and variety.

Are these good - Skullcandy D - 2XL In Ear Earphones X2SPCZ ?
Please guys help me. 
i will buy them tomorrow or day after tomorrow.


----------



## Minion (Oct 20, 2011)

Sound Magic Pl 11 will cost less than 500/- and sound superb


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 20, 2011)

^^
Will ask local shops about it BTW how is the build quality?
Any other alternatives?
Please someone tell me how good is Skullcandy D - 2XL?


----------



## dreatica (Oct 20, 2011)

If u can increase ur budget to 600-650 buy PL21 which is much better option as compared to Pl11 and the one u mentioned.


----------



## dreatica (Oct 20, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> ^^
> Will ask local shops about it BTW how is the build quality?
> Any other alternatives?
> Please someone tell me how good is Skullcandy D - 2XL?



Skullcandy are not good in lower segment, u can buy sound magic online too. Search about it or pm me, will provide other forum link coz not sure if its against the rules.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 20, 2011)

I will only buy from flipkart if i have to buy online as i want to receive it till 25th
Thanx for your suggestion 
BTW are you sure about the prices? I found them a little higher online.


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> ^^
> Will ask local shops about it BTW how is the build quality?
> Any other alternatives?
> Please someone tell me how good is Skullcandy D - 2XL?



Yes,niilesh it has good built quality and sounds good.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 26, 2011)

Minion said:


> Yes,niilesh it has good built quality and sounds good.



nope.. Skullcandy = NO


----------



## Minion (Nov 1, 2011)

Mega mind, I was saying pl11 has good build quality.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 16, 2011)

A friend of mine bought Skullcandy earphones today [ without asking ] Rs600 .. he couldn't mention the model no. ... probably been forced by the shopkeeper to buy it/// ... anyone knows how they are ?


----------

